# Samurai Warrior Guy



## Ethevion (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's my latest practice drawing using my tablet, my samurai warrior guy. I tried to make him look like he's in a fighting stance, but he looks very constipated lol.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 19, 2013)

"I will slay thee yet, poop demon! Taste the wrath of my blade, Miralax!"

Jokes aside, it's good.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> "I will slay thee yet, poop demon! Taste the wrath of my blade, Miralax!"
> 
> Jokes aside, it's good.


Unfortunately, the demon is waaay up there and is therefore indestructible. XD


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 30, 2013)

David Says: This is good! And yet funny in a good way lol. XD


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

That is InuYasha with a set of tiger claws... looks good though


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 31, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> David Says: This is good! And yet funny in a good way lol. XD


Thanks! 


BortzANATOR said:


> That is InuYasha with a set of tiger claws... looks good though


I realized that after I finished it. It was then I also realized he looks very constipated lol.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 31, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> That is InuYasha with a set of tiger claws... looks good though


 
This is the first thing I thought of, as well...

Looking nice, Sagat.


----------

